# Low Light HDR test with Sony A7



## vipgraphx (Dec 30, 2013)

This was a low light HDR test with the Sony A7. This is my kitchen table. I was wanting to test ISO levels and what this camera could do. All overhead lights were off in kitchen, the oven light and above sink light where on and the only form of lighting. I did -3,0,+3. Processed in PS,Topaz Adjust and Nik color Efex.
I used the kit lens 28-70 since that is all I have at the moment. I went a little heavy on the processing as I wanted to bring out the textures in the wood.




table by VIPGraphX, on Flickr


----------



## Steve5D (Dec 30, 2013)

Looks good to me...


----------



## JustJazzie (Dec 30, 2013)

What was the lowest ISO?


----------



## CaboWabo (Dec 30, 2013)

Just as all the rest that you do nice tones, sharp where needs to be sharp great shot!!!


----------



## Parker219 (Dec 30, 2013)

Yes, I like the treatment of the wood. The processing works with this shot. Very nice.


----------



## vipgraphx (Dec 30, 2013)

ISO was 50


----------

